# This ticks me off....



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I recently went to a Petland in Calgary, AB and I noticed 3 really young hoglets (i could easily say they were around 4 weeks, they were super tiny). I noticed they had some sort of pelleted food so I asked the manager what food they fed them and they said they eat rabbit food, of course i complained and I said they need high quality cat kibble, but they denied what I said and they said they knew what they were doing!!! I also asked if i could hold them (so i can examine their health) they said nobody is aloud to hold them. Wow, Petland....


----------



## Anne-Marie M. (Aug 27, 2013)

That's awful!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Ask for the phone number to their head office and call and let them know. Petland's own care sheet, while not the greatest, does say to feed hedgehog food not rabbit food. (yes I know hedgehog food is not good but its better than rabbit food)


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I was on a trip then so I might not be able to get a phone # now. I will try to get one, but i can't promise it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Petland Superstores Calgary (Head Office)
Phone: (403) 250-8484


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok thx! I will phone asap!


----------



## potnoodle94 (Oct 25, 2013)

Those poor hedgies!! What horrible people!!
How hard is it to go on google and find a hedgehog care sheet!


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

The Petland here in Minnesota (in Shakopee) sucks too! Although they don't sell hedgehogs here, they definitely treat the other animals with such disrespect! I've had terrible experiences with Petland and do not shop there.
Before my hedgie came along, I was huge on tropical fish. They treated fish VERY poorly, like putting ones that don't belong together in the same tank. It was a fight to the death waiting to happen. There is also something called acclimating where you slowly introduce fish into new water to make sure they don't go into shock - and they didn't do that with fish that were exchanged there from a previous owner. It made me really mad! The worst was them selling three tropical fish in a little bowl with no heater or filter. (UGHHH! One of the fish the lady bought needed a 30 gallon minimum!)
Overall, I've just seen horrible things there. I've complained. Nothing's happened.

I go there everytime I go to the Michael's next door for stuff for my hedgie, and all I see is dogs walking in their own poo piles and employees sitting around talking while there's long lines. :/


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

Can you report these places to the authorities? I've seen many folks who say something to the folks at the stores but it never goes anywhere. You gotta go to the proper authorities to get any attention on what is really going on. I believe it's Animal Control that you want to call? I might be wrong on that but it does need to be an authority who's jobs are to look into animal cruelty / neglect cases.


----------

